# Anne Wünsche (Berlin Tag & Nacht) ist schwanger



## beachkini (13 März 2013)

​*Die freudige Baby-News wurde bei Anne Wünsches "Berlin Tag & Nacht"-Seriencharakter bereits gelüftet, nun wurde bekannt, dass die 21-Jährige auch im echten Leben Nachwuchs erwartet. Doch nun bangen ihre Fans - wird sie bald nicht mehr vor der Kamera stehen?*

Die Darstellerin verkündetet die schöne Neuigkeit auf ihrer Facebook-Seite und schrieb: “15. Woche! "

Passend zu ihrem Privatleben wurde ihre Rolle angepasst, so erwartet sie mit ihrem Serien-Freund Joshua auch Nachwuchs. Jedoch können alle Fans der Serie aufatmen, denn Anne wird so schnell nicht ihren Job an den Nagel hängen, wie sie gegenüber “Bravo.de" erklärte:

"Dass ich nun auch als Hanna bei "Berlin - Tag & Nacht" meinen runden Bauch in die Kamera halten darf, finde ich natürlich super. Das macht die Rolle noch spannender!"

Das Skript wurde eigens für sie und ihre anderen Umstände abgeändert. Also werden die Zuschauer erst einmal nicht auf "Hanna" verzichten müssen.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## sbh (18 Mai 2013)

sie ist die hübscheste in der Scheiss-Serie


----------



## Bandito14 (20 Okt. 2014)

Ja Sie ist wirklich Hübsch


----------

